# My new 1/350 USS Enterprise Refit Cutaway



## sgrille (Nov 6, 2007)

I started this some time ago-- halfway through I started 3d-modelling and printing and started the saucer interior from scratch, as well as the engineering area. I stayed as close to the David Kimble poster as I possibly could. Of course, it´s based on the PL kit.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Incredible. Beautiful! You did an amazing job on this.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Impressive! Most impressive!


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

This is one of the coolest models I’ve ever seen... Extraordinary! 

(Needless to say, I’m a big fan of the David Kimble poster. I still have an original printing!)


----------



## Eric2576 (Feb 1, 2020)

Fantastic! Love the attention to detail and the feeling it gives that this could really be a Star Ship. Can you tell me a little more about the figures you used? Did you print them or???


----------



## sgrille (Nov 6, 2007)

Eric2576 said:


> Fantastic! Love the attention to detail and the feeling it gives that this could really be a Star Ship. Can you tell me a little more about the figures you used? Did you print them or???


Hi the 1/350 figures are from french model company L´arsenal. Very fragile... they are called "1-350-naval-figures"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That is beyond brilliant! I've been wanting to do that for years, but I just don't think I have the patience or skill.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Agreed--I've thought about doing something like this but I would never be able to get anywhere close to the brilliance of this result. Stupendous work.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Spectacular build! Not just another refit, something else entirely... Brilliant!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

holy cow, so much detail and the lighting is amazing


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Incredible and beautiful. That was alot of work and to have it all lit must of drove you crazy. I love the cutaways (sadly I missed the Refit poster but I have almost all of the other ones).


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This thing is beautiful in all aspects but I am totally blown away by the lighting you added. This truly is one of the most impressive builds I have ever seen. Incredible!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

sgrille,

This is an outstanding model project you have built! The amount of time, energy and creativity you invested is shown in this beautiful display. Like many who post on this forum, I had the subject poster many years ago and always thought it would be so cool to have a model that looked like the poster-and you had the vision to make it happen! This is GREAT! Thanks for sharing.

Phillip1


----------

